# In shock chicken



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Should you let an in shock chicken sleep? What else should I do for it?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Open ended questions like that are hard to answer. We don't treat chickens in the same we do people. That said the reasons for the sleep that is not normal can be a danger.


----------



## birdlover (Nov 29, 2014)

I had a shocked chicken before. Make sure to remove her from the flock and put her in a small cage so she can't move around much, and cover the cage with a blanket so she can't see and it's dark. It sure helps them to recover. You can show the light to let her eat and drink, but make sure the water dish isn't too deep, she could drown. Hope this helps, good luck


----------

